# Mod-26 POS 21-23 Labs.



## mmunoz21 (Mar 8, 2010)

Do all CPT 80000-89999 require modifier 26 when used in Place of service 21-23?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Modifier -26 is not appropriate for any lab codes other than pathology codes.


----------

